
A Free Angular 4 Course from Scratch I Just Finished (Video and Written) - dreamache
https://coursetro.com/courses/12/Learn-Angular-4-from-Scratch
======
dreamache
Also, if you don't want to give me your email, the whole course is available
on my yt channel on a playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0lNJEnwfVVNZ9_rtfJvw...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0lNJEnwfVVNZ9_rtfJvwg87Q9EKzin_S)

